# Gargoyle at bottom of terrarium?



## Destinyshiva (Sep 18, 2013)

Posting here because technically I am a newbie when it comes to looking after reptiles, because this is my first one!

So, I've noticed some odd behaviour from my 7 month old, confirmed male gargoyle gecko recently (info just in case it's relevant). I've had him for two weeks now. He's quite skittish, very jumpy, but he's actually hand-feeding from me despite these things (I think the only food he's eaten has been from my finger actually, he started eating Monday this week after the stress of moving).

I'm posting because there's just a little bit of peculiar behaviour, or at least I think so, and I'm wondering if it means that he's sick or whether it's something to be expected. For the last few days, I keep finding him in the morning on the bottom of his terrarium (it's 12x12x18 as appropriate for his age), practically buried in it (the substrate is plantation soil, and then some forest moss on top of that - this shouldn't be a problem, because I don't intend to feed crickets often and when I do, I feed outside of his main terrarium in a little feeding area aka plastic box).

When I say buried, I mean he's often with his head nestled under the moss, right pressed against the floor, and he can stay there all day if he wants (well, reptiles don't move too much anyway). Considering he's an arboreal, I feel like this probably is quite odd? Especially as he seems to want to go back into the same position a lot, and specifically in one corner of the terrarium. I'm not sure if he's sick or not, because he's definitely eating (I was feeding him a little bit of repashy only a few hours ago actually) and I know that stress and sickness can stop them eating?

I've heard of something called brumation? I don't know the details, but I am wondering if this is a possibility. If anyone thinks that might make sense, I'll look into it! At the moment, I'm a bit stumped though.

Humidity is kept at around 60%, and temperature can vary between 69-79 ish depending on the time of day and whether his light and the central heating is on, but usually is about 73ish.

(Also, since he's new and a little bit skittish as I've said, is there anything I can do to help calm him down when I hold him? I find it a bit unusual that he doesn't want to sit in my hands but is perfectly happy to eat off of them c: )

Thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heard of a few people's geckos doing this - my old crestie used to favour the floor rather than any of his hanging plants! He would sleep in a coconut hide, inside a sock of all things!
I'd wait for a second, more expert opinion but I'd say if he's sleeping on the floor, that's probably just where he feels most comfortable and to leave him to it


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm new to keeping gargs myself. I've had my little girl for 2 months and she does exactly the same thing. Although they are arboreal, from everything I have read about them apparently they are more inclined to use the floor than cresties. I'm not sure if this answer helps at all but at least you know yours isn't the only one LOL. You would probably get far more answers if you post on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/626659-rhacodactylus-thread.html


----------



## Peck695 (Oct 13, 2013)

I found one of my cresties digging once, I think he did it because I didn't have enough plants at the bottom for him to hide as he hasn't done it since I added more plants.
Just as I side note, I was told gargoyles are repashy eaters only and do not eat insects like crested geckos. Don't know if thats right or not but was told at a pet shop that was one of the differences between cresties and gargoyles.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Peck695 said:


> I found one of my cresties digging once, I think he did it because I didn't have enough plants at the bottom for him to hide as he hasn't done it since I added more plants.
> Just as I side note, *I was told gargoyles are repashy eaters only and do not eat insects like crested geckos*. Don't know if thats right or not but was told at a pet shop that was one of the differences between cresties and gargoyles.


That is an absolute lie to be honest with you.


----------



## Peck695 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> That is an absolute lie to be honest with you.


I wondered if it was, I always get contradictory advice from the two pet shops I go too. That gargoyle info came from the one I dont trust as much. 

Thanks for enlightening me lol


----------

